# Froilán y la PECHOTES involucrados en una agresion con navajas en la puerta de la discoteca BANDIDO de Madrid (un herido con incisión de 2,5cm)



## WhyAlwaysMe (27 Dic 2022)

No lo pillarán en una biblioteca o dando de comer a los pobres.

La PECHOTES















Bonus track: vickifede estrella el coche.






Victoria federica estrella su coche de madrugada en el barrio de Salamanca.


Victoria Federica chocó el coche contra varios vehículos en un nuevo incidente nocturno donde también está presente Froilán. R. Patones 27/12/2022 - 12:30 Victoria Federica y Froilán. | Gtres El incidente en el que Froilán se vio implicado el pasado noviembre en una discoteca madrileña, y que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cipote descapullao (27 Dic 2022)

Tipico Borbón y sus trapacerías. Esta familia lleva muchos años enquistada robando y descojonandose de los españoles.


----------



## Fenris (27 Dic 2022)

Típico Borbón. Son como Targaryan pero en feo.


----------



## vanderwilde (27 Dic 2022)

No nos van a costar dinero estos...


----------



## Frysby (27 Dic 2022)

Que abdique ya Felipe


----------



## el mensa (27 Dic 2022)

Farlopa para la tropa.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Dic 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Farlopa para la tropa.



_Por la mala vida en la calle es peligroso.

_


----------



## Viviendo Digno (27 Dic 2022)

Anormal dando la razón a Podemos.


----------



## paketazo (27 Dic 2022)

Esperad que consiga su primer rifle y discuta con su hermana.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (27 Dic 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Esperad que consiga su primer rifle y discuta con su hermana.


----------



## Asurbanipal (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Wasi (27 Dic 2022)

La otra se puso a morder a la gente?


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (27 Dic 2022)

Puede haber algo mas cutre que una pelea de borrachines con navajas?


----------



## butricio (27 Dic 2022)

Mi rey

Un tio de la calle


----------



## Gotthard (27 Dic 2022)

Pues yo creo que daría buen resultado poner de Rey a Froilán.

Por un lado seguro que no se corta un pelo con batasunos e indepes y vuelve loco a quien le toque en La Moncloa.

Por el otro tendriamos garantía de noticias escabrosas, escandalos y follones uno tras otro para salsear dvro en el foro.

Y de todos los de esa generación es el único que realmente parece un Borbón.







Ahora en serio.

Bromas las justas con Frolilán, que si agarramos el 57.1 CE, que da preeminencia al varon sobre la mujer en la sucesión es el primer varón en la linea de sucesión y eso tiene un peso en los monárquicos. El 57.1 se escribió asi a drede, porque de no dar prevalencia al varón, la reina tras Juan II habria sido Pilar de Borbón, hermana mayor de Juan Carlos I y éste habria quedado deslegitimado. Y no se ha reformado por este motivo, de tal manera que Leonor es Princesa de Asturias por no haber tenido hermano varón. Esto genera una situación análoga a la que provoco el cisma Carlista que derivó en tres guerras civiles, hoy obviamente no es el caso, ya que la propia constitución antepone la linea genealogica al sexo, zanjando la cuestión, pero esto de la sucesión es siempre tema para manejar con cuidado. No es descartable que Leonor y Sofía puedan pegar una "espantá" al estilo de la que se ha marcado el Principe Harry en UK, que la madre las ha tenido siempre mas apretadas que los tornillos de un submarino y cualquier dia revientan.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Dic 2022)

El 4 en grado de sucesión 

Si no yerro sería las 2 niñas de Felipe, luego Elena y luego este


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (27 Dic 2022)

¡¡Abajo las usurpadoras!! 

Visca el Rei!!


----------



## César Borgia (27 Dic 2022)

La otra es la Pechotes la amiguita del pequeño Nicolas.

Lo de las navajas es una tradición española que se está perdiendo, antes todo el mundo llevaba el bardeo en el bolsillo .


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues yo creo que daría buen resultado poner de Rey a Froilán.
> 
> Por un lado seguro que no se corta un pelo con batasunos e indepes y vuelve loco a quien le toque en La Moncloa.
> 
> ...



Fue tener a un tipo como Froilan lo que hizo a este país sucumbir en épocas pasadas. Esa apariencia deforme cual Fernando VII, no puede ser casualidad. El juego que le va a dar al salvame estos años venideros.


----------



## Bartleby (27 Dic 2022)

*El sobrino de Felipe VI participó en una trifulca multitudinaria frente a la discoteca Vandido de la calle Goya de la capital, y uno de sus amigos sufrió una herida de arma blanca de 2,5 centímetros*










La Policía implica a Froilán en una pelea en la que un amigo resulto herido por una navaja en la puerta de una discoteca de Madrid


El sobrino de Felipe VI participó en una trifulca multitudinaria frente a la discoteca Vandido de la calle Goya de la capital, y uno de sus amigos sufrió una herida de arma blanca de 2,5 centímetros




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Karlb (27 Dic 2022)

¿Esa no es la pechotes de Nicolás? 

Edito yo también, que cuando el submormal abrió el hilo sólo puso una foto de la chica sin citar quién era la lla ni nada.


----------



## lefebre (27 Dic 2022)

Pos vale. Es que ni pole.


----------



## Bartleby (27 Dic 2022)

Uno se levanta temprano por la mañana, toma su café y, es noticia de últimisima hora, Froilán que la ha liado a la salida de una discoteca, este esquema se viene repitiendo varias veces.


----------



## BeyondTheVeil (27 Dic 2022)

El rey que necesitamos, pero no nos merecemos


----------



## guanoincoming (27 Dic 2022)

De un Borbón no puede salir nada bueno. Todo lo bueno lo perdimos cuando acabó la dinastía de los Austrias. O son puteros, o delincuentes o estafadores.


----------



## Wotan2021 (27 Dic 2022)

Este tío sí que sería un buen representante de lo que es España en la actualidad, y no el preparao.


----------



## xicomalo (27 Dic 2022)

NO le pasara NADA ya que tiene mil lipos y NO le paso ya que es quien es ... y los lameculos de los borbones aplaudiendo ...


----------



## Wotan2021 (27 Dic 2022)

BeyondTheVeil dijo:


> El rey que necesitamos, pero no nos merecemos



En realidad es el rey que merecemos pero no tenemos.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (27 Dic 2022)

La PECHOTES:


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (27 Dic 2022)

Pues sería gorda que acabará muy chungo de un navajazo. Si una cosa tengo muy clara es que quien es amigo de peleas en zonas de fiesta tarde o temprano acaba mal. Si se descuida Igual pasa a la historia como Froilan I el acuchillado. Este es un pieza de cuidado, ya de pequeño apuntaba maneras.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (27 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues yo creo que daría buen resultado poner de Rey a Froilán.
> 
> Por un lado seguro que no se corta un pelo con batasunos e indepes y vuelve loco a quien le toque en La Moncloa.
> 
> ...



Nunca falta el gilipollas que propone esconder la mierda bajo una montaña de zurullos.


----------



## Euron G. (27 Dic 2022)

El día que veas unos pechotes de verdad te da una embolia, hulio!


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (27 Dic 2022)

Hasta que se cargue a su hermano como Juancar ...


----------



## cacho_perro (27 Dic 2022)

BIBA FROILÁN I, EL VERDADERO HEREDERO AL TRONO! INJUSTAMENTE APARTADO POR EL MACHISMO DEL D'EMERITO DADO QUE SU MADRE ES LA HIJA MAYOR CON LA EXCUSA DE NO SÉ QUÉ DE RETRASO EN FAVOR DEL SOSOLIPE... 

HAPOLLAD A FROILÁN, EL REY QUE SE MERECE EX-PAÑA POR SEGUIR SADICAMENTE ADMITIENDO A LOS BORBONES


----------



## Será en Octubre (27 Dic 2022)

Vaya hilo de maricones: MELAFO!!!!


----------



## Invasor (27 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues yo creo que daría buen resultado poner de Rey a Froilán.
> 
> Por un lado seguro que no se corta un pelo con batasunos e indepes y vuelve loco a quien le toque en La Moncloa.
> 
> ...




Menuda gentuza nos colaron los gabachos. 
El deseado se iba a quedar en nada comparado con éste si dispusiera de un poder absoluto.


Y la retrasada de la madre buena prisa se dió para ganar en la línea sucesoria.


----------



## DVD1975 (27 Dic 2022)

La pechotes si fuera lista se embarazaria.
Pero me da a mí que froilan no le va el sexo.


----------



## superloki (27 Dic 2022)

Una cosa es verdad... si le hicieran rey, un mensaje navideño del Froilán tiene que ser un descojone... aspirando todo el rato, tocándose la nariz, trabándose, riéndose frente a cámara de sus propios chistes.... todo un espectáculo...


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

La Familia Real, aliviada al ver que Froilán va sentando la cabeza tras dejar las armas de fuego por las armas blancas


Tras enterarse de que Froilán había estado implicado en una pelea con navajas en una discoteca madrileña, la Familia Real enseguida se ha sentido aliviada al ver que el nieto de Juan Carlos I va as…




www.elmundotoday.com


----------



## sapatosdegamusaasul (27 Dic 2022)

La pechotes no sólo era amiga de Nicolás sino también de algunos de los miembros más granados de ultrassur. Todos parecen conocerse en ese mundillo


----------



## Kareo (27 Dic 2022)

¿No estuvo, hace no mucho, también metido en una reyerta con disparos en una discoteca en Málaga?


----------



## burbucoches (27 Dic 2022)

Es El gen de delfin asturiano


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Dic 2022)

En primera línea.

Ese tipo me gusta.


----------



## wopa (27 Dic 2022)

Hay que saber contra quien. Narcos colombianos, clanes gitanos, nigerianos huyendo de la guerra, machacas rumanos... Froilán quiere controlar el tema y no se corta ni media. Froilán manda. Froilán se impone, a tiros si hace falta.









Froilán de Marichalar, envuelto en un tiroteo en Marbella


Froilán se encontraba en la discoteca Opium Beach Club, donde se produjo un tiroteo que está siendo investigado por la Policía Nacional




theobjective.com


----------



## djvan (27 Dic 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Mi rey
> 
> Un tio de la calle



Se estará entrenando para cuando tenga que dar ejemplo matando a traidores con sus mismas
Manos y a ir en primera línea


----------



## ProfessorSnuggles (27 Dic 2022)

Pues ya ha dado más ejemplo de hombría que su abuelo, que solo sacaba la vena homicida con elefantes viejunos, osos borrachos y hermanos pacíficos ... Froilán no se corta y entra en la trifulca como Alfonso VIII en las Navas de Tolosa. Todo un ejemplo para la juventud flebe, amariconada y sin sangre en las venas que prolifera en este tiempo de pusilánimes.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Dic 2022)

Si reiros de Froilan, pero seguro que se ha follado a la pechotes


----------



## Covaleda (27 Dic 2022)

Por lo visto ya han desmentido el tema. Simplemente llevó a un conocido al hospital, sin más.


Aún así, proclamaba Rey a Froilán mañana mismo.


----------



## cortoplacista (27 Dic 2022)

¿Cuando tú hacías algo alguien señalaba a tu tío? pues en este caso igual, Felipe no es responsable de que este grano en el culo con patas no dé más de sí y la líe.


----------



## Topollillo (27 Dic 2022)

Es el legítimo heredero al trono, así que menos coñas.


----------



## Dj Puesto (27 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues yo creo que daría buen resultado poner de Rey a Froilán.
> 
> Por un lado seguro que no se corta un pelo con batasunos e indepes y vuelve loco a quien le toque en La Moncloa.
> 
> ...



Desde luego Froilán es un reflejo mucho más exacto del populacho de este país que sus primas.

Froilán tiene la amalgama perfecta de barriobajero con señorito de cortijo , tan pronto lo tienes borracho y enzarpado en la puerta de una discoteca a navajazos como fumando puros en una universidad selecta de estados unidos, poca gente puede aunar tanto "las 2 Españas"

Las infantas en cambio a la espera de ver con que nos sorprenden ahora que comienzan sus años "interesantes" todo apunta a que van a ser la nuera que toda madre quiere tener, a instancias de su propia madre que dirige con bastón de hierro.

¿Mangoneable Froilán? Parafraseando un poco juego de tronos como ya a hecho otro forero Froilán es un Rey Geoffrey de manual , inepto, cínico , arbitrario... te piensas que va a ser fácil de doblegar porque le gusta el dinero, la buena vida y el poder pero te sale rana, va por libre y probablemente no le tosa ni Dios. Aunque habría que verlo, no es un carácter fuerte, es más bien un niñato consentido.


----------



## Jotagb (27 Dic 2022)

A su tatarabuelo ya lo echaron de España y se fue a Francia. No aprendieron la lección los Borbones.


----------



## Jotagb (27 Dic 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Si reiros de Froilan, pero seguro que se ha follado a la pechotes



El está por encima de los remeros escoria como tú, lleva sangre azul y se puede follar a quien quiera. 
Tu a trabajar para mantener sus yates, putas y vidorras.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Fue tener a un tipo como Froilan lo que hizo a este país sucumbir en épocas pasadas



Lo que hizo a este pais sucumbir, era tener en el gobierno a masoncitos y ñarigudos con los apellidos cambiados, que daban golpes de estados, guerras y roboluciones, y luego regalaban todas las tierras, infraestructuras y recursos del pais a sus amos, mientras escribian libritos diciendo que la culpa de vuestras desgracias eran de que fernando era mu feo y mu tonto

Osea, igual que ahora


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> El está por encima de los remeros escoria como tú, lleva sangre azul y se puede follar a quien quiera.
> Tu a trabajar para mantener sus yates, putas y vidorras.



Podemita calvo y encima nuncafoller
al ignore por estupido


----------



## Gotthard (27 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Nunca falta el gilipollas que propone esconder la mierda bajo una montaña de zurullos.



Coño, si estas vivo todavia. A tomar por culo al ignore.


----------



## Nicors (27 Dic 2022)

Este es el que le pegó una patada a la prima
.


----------



## Decipher (27 Dic 2022)

Grande Froilan, si me dicen que apuñaló a un rojo me vuelvo froilanista.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (27 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> No lo pillarán en una biblioteca o dando de comer a los pobres.
> 
> La PECHOTES
> 
> ...



¿La pechotes? pero si está plana


----------



## MAESE PELMA (27 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Este es el que le pegó una patada a la prima
> .



la prima iba provocando


----------



## Sergey Vodka (27 Dic 2022)

Froilán es más de escopetas del calibre 12, no de navajas


----------



## dragon33 (27 Dic 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Anormal dando la razón a Podemos.




POTEMOS nunca tendrá razón, porque lo descabellado e ideas de pirados nunca seran normales.


----------



## Pajirri (27 Dic 2022)

Froilan me representa !!


Biba Froilan !!!!


----------



## vinavil (27 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1305646




Buenas carillas


----------



## César Borgia (27 Dic 2022)

Froilan es un representante del majismo español................

*-1 El Manual del baratero y el uso de navajas y cuchillos en la nobleza española*
El majismo de estas armas se puede ver en que durante todo el siglo XIX se adornan las navajas y cuchillos españoles con motivos decorativos antiguos, de estilo barroco, muy parecidos a los usados en el siglo XVII, prueba de que los majos no querían modas actuales ni extranjeras en sus armas. Una prueba literaria de la introducción del uso de armas populares como la Navaja española en la cultura del majismo el famoso libro de "El Baratero" obra anónima publicado en Madrid en 1849 con el castizo título de *Manual del baratero o Arte de Manejar la Navaja el cuchillo y las tijeras de los Jitanos. *Esta curiosa obra sobre el arte del manejo de la navaja se divide en cuatro partes. La primera comprende el mecanismo del arma y las diferentes posiciones. En la segunda se analizan las guardias y se explica el modo de acometer al contrario, dando una ligera idea de las varias suertes que se ejecutan, y de los giros. En la tercera se enseña el modo de manejar el cuchillo. Finalmente, en la cuarta, se enseña el manejo de las tijeras entre los gitanos.
Como dice el autor del Manual del Baratero en su prólogo: " Si nadie se escandaliza ni se levanta contra un tratado de esgrima, ni contra sus preceptos, antes por el contrario estos forman parte de la buena educación de las altas clases, y no es uno cumplido caballero si no sabe empuñar un florete o dar sablazos; si todo esto sucede, no hallamos razón para que alguno mirase con repugnancia la enseñanza de la navaja, y mucho más cuando nos proponemos dar preceptos a los hombres honrados para que sepan usarla como arma defensiva..." así pues también la navaja usada por barateros y tahúres fue a lo largo del XIX manejada y usada como arma defensiva e incluso objeto de estudio y enseñanza en *escuelas de esgrima o de destreza española.*










Navaja 19







navaja19.es


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> La PECHOTES
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305645
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305646
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305647



Melafo


----------



## PhilippBatz (27 Dic 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> La otra es la Pechotes la amiguita del pequeño Nicolas.
> 
> Lo de las navajas es una tradición española que se está perdiendo, antes todo el mundo llevaba el bardeo en el bolsillo .


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (27 Dic 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> De un Borbón no puede salir nada bueno. Todo lo bueno lo perdimos cuando acabó la dinastía de los Austrias. O son puteros, o delincuentes o estafadores.



Hay excepciones


----------



## Jonny Favourite (27 Dic 2022)

El clon de Fernando VII ataca de nuevo!!!!

Es digno heredero de su abuelo.

Borracho, golfo, putero, marero....



100% Borbon hoygan!!!!


----------



## UNGERN (27 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Es el legítimo heredero al trono, así que menos coñas.


----------



## cerilloprieto (27 Dic 2022)

Ya me gustaría que fuera rey de Gitania, en lugar del Felpudo amariconao que tenemos.


----------



## Thebore (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charbonnier (27 Dic 2022)

Buen aspirante al trono, mejor persona.


----------



## César Borgia (27 Dic 2022)

Cintora llamándo "la pechotes"............a la amiguita de Froilan, pero llamar cajera a la ministra de igualdá es machista.


----------



## RFray (27 Dic 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> En realidad es el rey que merecemos pero no tenemos.



Joer, que tampoco somos tan malos...


----------



## OxHxKx (27 Dic 2022)

Cruz de navajas por una mujer ...

Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ray merryman (27 Dic 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Puede haber algo mas cutre que una pelea de borrachines con navajas?



En la tele (en el programa de ya es medio día) una periodista ya ha dicho que un grupo de "magrebíes" le pegaron a un amigo y de ahí la cuchillada,el froilan solo acompaño a su colega al hospital.
No seré yo quien defienda a la basura borbónica,pero de nuevo los medios ocultando la verdad y maximizando lo que les conviene.
Parece ser un caso de menas navajeros contra pijos,pero no se puede decir la nacionalidad pero si que el Borbón estaba por allí.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Lo que hizo a este pais sucumbir, era tener en el gobierno a masoncitos y ñarigudos con los apellidos cambiados, que daban golpes de estados, guerras y roboluciones, y luego regalaban todas las tierras, infraestructuras y recursos del pais a sus amos, mientras escribian libritos diciendo que la culpa de vuestras desgracias eran de que fernando era mu feo y mu tonto
> 
> Osea, igual que ahora



El hermano de Napoleón fue rey de España justo cuando estaban atacando al imperio iberoamericano.

Actualmente siguen con la misma técnica :
Colocar en el puesto de mando a los sicarios para destruir el país desde dentro.

Seguimos en guerra. Nunca hemos dejado de estarlo. La única diferencia con Ucrania, Irak, Siria,Libia... es que aquí nadie se defiende

Francia nunca dejó de ser nuestro peor enemigo.
Inglaterra aprovechó la Invasion francesa para acabar de destruirnos, haciendo creer que venían a ayudarnos.

Ellos son los que están detrás de Marruecos como nuestro principal enemigo, allí era dónde se ocultaban los socialistas los etarras y todos los enemigos de españa cuando aquí había un gobierno patriota


----------



## nate (27 Dic 2022)

Pues este es el rey que le vendría bien a España. Un punkarra que le suda el nabo to.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (27 Dic 2022)

SACA EL BARDEOOO MAJESTÁÁÁÁ!!!


----------



## el segador (27 Dic 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Esperad que consiga su primer rifle y discuta con su hermana.



Si su abuelo se cargó a su hermano, el froilan tendría que cargarse al menos a dos personas, por eso ya no le dejan tener relación alguna con sus primas.


----------



## Saco de papas (27 Dic 2022)

no quiero ver al mongui este, quiero fotos de la pava esa.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (27 Dic 2022)

Los colegas de farra:


----------



## WN62 (27 Dic 2022)

Incisión de 2.5 cm? He llevado pedradas más graves de chaval, jugando con los amigos.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (27 Dic 2022)

Insta de la señorita, creadora de contenido y experta en mercadotecnia.



https://www.instagram.com/isamateos3/



En las fotos aprece guapa, pero se la ve ¨rara¨ al expresarse...


----------



## BogadeAriete (27 Dic 2022)

Digno tatara tatara nieto de Fernando VII
Me imagino que la dara buena racion de rabo a la Pechotes.


----------



## vettonio (27 Dic 2022)

Venía reformado y tranquilo, decían.


----------



## alas97 (27 Dic 2022)

Si lo hacen rey, a los dos segundos pone al ejército en la puerta del sol a zurrar a la chusma paleta, y el que no tenga la boina bien puesta que se aprepare.


----------



## guanoincoming (27 Dic 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Buenas carillas
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305840



De cara, imagino que carísima ¿no?


----------



## Gorrino (27 Dic 2022)

VAGO, VIVIDOR, HIJO DE PUTA, EN SINGAPUR SERÍAS AZOTADO.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (27 Dic 2022)

Froilán, Rei! Levanta estandarte, maricón!! Navarra toda te sigue, muete, de la Ribera al Baztán!!


----------



## carpetano (27 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> A su tatarabuelo ya lo echaron de España y se fue a Francia. No aprendieron la lección los Borbones.




_“Como se sabe, los Borbones ni aprenden, ni olvidan.”_

Juan Eslava Galán.


----------



## porconsiguiente (27 Dic 2022)

Olvidaos de Froilán, aquí lo que interesa son las fotos de la pechotes.


----------



## Poseidón (27 Dic 2022)

Que fea es de cara la jodida.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (27 Dic 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Que fea es de cara la jodida.



En las fotos no se nota pero al hablar tiene una mueca bastante repelente.


----------



## Masateo (27 Dic 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1305618



Pim, pam, toma lacasitos.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (27 Dic 2022)

Cruz de navajas por una mujer


----------



## Juanchufri (27 Dic 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Olvidaos de Froilán, aquí lo que interesa son las fotos de la pechotes.



Buen _camel toe_, yo la haría de reir.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (27 Dic 2022)

Frysby dijo:


> Que abdique ya Felipe



Y pongan a Froilan...


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (27 Dic 2022)

Le pechotes es cuerposcombro.

Guapita de cara, eso sí. Parece una bratz.


----------



## Kartoffeln (27 Dic 2022)

Froilan hijo de puta


----------



## pamplinero (27 Dic 2022)

Este ha heredado todos los genes del Campechano.


----------



## estroboscopico (27 Dic 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Una cosa es verdad... si le hicieran rey, un mensaje navideño del Froilán tiene que ser un descojone... aspirando todo el rato, tocándose la nariz, trabándose, riéndose frente a cámara de sus propios chistes.... todo un espectáculo...



Mmmmmm, sí???


----------



## Castellano (27 Dic 2022)

ProfessorSnuggles dijo:


> Pues ya ha dado más ejemplo de hombría que su abuelo, que solo sacaba la vena homicida con elefantes viejunos, osos borrachos y hermanos pacíficos ... Froilán no se corta y entra en la trifulca como Alfonso VIII en las Navas de Tolosa. Todo un ejemplo para la juventud flebe, amariconada y sin sangre en las venas que prolifera en este tiempo de pusilánimes.



Ya daba señales cuando era un imberbe










Froilán amenaza a su primo Pablo con un pincho moruno


Según el periodista Gustavo González, el hijo de la Infanta Elena "le dio un cabezazo y le amenazó con un pincho moruno"




www.diariosur.es


----------



## Castellano (27 Dic 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Olvidaos de Froilán, aquí lo que interesa son las fotos de la pechotes.



Tight Gap


----------



## Castellano (27 Dic 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Que fea es de cara la jodida.



Si no abre la boca, es guapa.

Pero al abrir tiene la boca y la dentadura como rara, y eso que se la ha arreglado


----------



## Roedr (27 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues yo creo que daría buen resultado poner de Rey a Froilán.
> 
> Por un lado seguro que no se corta un pelo con batasunos e indepes y vuelve loco a quien le toque en La Moncloa.
> 
> ...



Es curioso, siempre he tenido la misma impresión. Realmente creo que Froilán sería un pendenciero gran Rey. 

Imaginaos al Sepulturero tratándolo como a un felpudo, como a su tío el rey Felipe VI, sería capaz de saltarle una leche delante de todo el mundo.


----------



## Hulagu (27 Dic 2022)

Cada ...día me gusta más este tío. Un rey con dos cojones


----------



## ingeniata (28 Dic 2022)

Borboneando que es gerundio, que ganas de ver el garrote vil / guillotina sobre toda esta castuza guarra.


----------



## BogadeAriete (28 Dic 2022)

El Froilanismo es el nuevo Carlismo.
Y ala pechotes la sacaba los dientes pa dentro a pollasos


----------



## keler (28 Dic 2022)

Melafo los pechotes.


----------



## Saco de papas (28 Dic 2022)

Hulagu dijo:


> Cada ...día me gusta más este tío. Un rey con dos cojones



Porque mola, le dura el viruelo y sus tejemanejes lo que dura un cubata en su mano el viernes por la noche.

Le manda al ejército en mitad de la noche para hacerle el submarino a begoño si hace falta.

Luego pues se hinchará a de robar como el abuelo, pero las risas que te pegas con el personaje este no te las quita nadie.


----------



## Gotthard (28 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es curioso, siempre he tenido la misma impresión. Realmente creo que Froilán sería un pendenciero gran Rey.
> 
> Imaginaos al Sepulturero tratándolo como a un felpudo, como a su tío el rey Felipe VI, sería capaz de saltarle una leche delante de todo el mundo.



Joder, Froilan puede que no sea el candidato ideal, pero que tiene caracter y personalidad es innegable.... es que no podemos tener un Rey con horchata por sangre, su dignidad y autoridad quedan en agua de borrajas. De hecho deberiamos dar mucho mas poder al Rey para que tenga capacidad de arbitraje efectiva con esa panda de mamonazos y mamonazas que tenemos sentados a los mandos del pais y que son mucho peores que Froilan.


----------



## Survivor101 (28 Dic 2022)

Está claro que sí Froilán I el Usurpador se echare al monte no le faltarían partidarios en Burbuja.


----------



## Decipher (28 Dic 2022)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Está claro que sí Froilán I el Usurpador se echare al monte no le faltarían partidarios en Burbuja.



Cuenta con mi espada. Es el legítimo heredero después de todo quitando a los descendientes de Don Carlos.


----------



## Alex001 (28 Dic 2022)

Normal tiene un trauma de cómo lo vistieron en la boda de su tío. Yo ya me hubiera cargado a toda la familia.


----------



## Alex001 (28 Dic 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> NO le pasara NADA ya que tiene mil lipos y NO le paso ya que es quien es ... y los lameculos de los borbones aplaudiendo ...



Las TV han silenciado que fue con unos dame un cegarro amego, los perros de la secta como tu le tienen muchas ganas a los Borbones.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (28 Dic 2022)

Cipote descapullao dijo:


> Tipico Borbón y sus trapacerías. Esta familia lleva muchos años enquistada robando y descojonandose de los españoles.



La cagada de Franco, ya nos los habíamos quitado de encima y por arte de birlibirloque, ¡zas!, ¡aparecieron de nuevo!. En esto es en lo único en que coincido con el Viruelo, aunque por motivos distintos, él en su ánimo de dañar y destruir al pais, y yo por justicia histórica.


----------



## nate (28 Dic 2022)

Esperemos a que la princesa muestre su potencial. Igual resulta que tiene los cojones que al padre le falta. Es joven todavía y no la dejan hacer...

Pero froilan? Es kiko pantoja en versión aristocrática. Un chalao sin más.


----------



## Topollillo (28 Dic 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Los colegas de farra:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305932



A ver si lo adivino, andaluces?


----------



## agon (28 Dic 2022)

Policías muy listos que serán destinados a Cuenca por morder la mano de sus amos.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (28 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> A ver si lo adivino, andaluces?



Sierra Morena tiene las dos vertientes, la castellana y la andaluza. Pero los de la foto bien pudieran ser de la cuadrilla de Josemaria el Tempranillo.

Noble arte el del barateo...


----------

